# Howdy from Nebraska



## turkeytim (Dec 30, 2009)

*welcome to at*

rahulke congrats on picking up the bow again it is a feeling that one cannot explain when you take an animal with a bow. I to am from nebraska, omaha to be exact I have a group of guys that get together every Tuesday at 6:30 and shoot at full draw archery. You welcome to join us if you like spring turkey is around the corner and practice will improve your chances of taking that gobbler.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

welcome good to see another nebraskan on :thumbs_up


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* rahulke. Have fun here.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

welcome fellow nebraskan.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk.Glad to have you aboard!:smile:


----------



## eddieirvine (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard for sure great place for Archery my Mom was born and raised there close to North Plate a little town called Wellfleet very small:mg: Have fun in here I know you will Eddie


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## gill02 (Oct 26, 2015)

rahulke said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and am from Papillion, Nebraska. Killed my first deer (at the age of 48) on December 18, 2009 with a muzzleloader. Now I'm hooked so I'm trying to extend my season by picking up a bow. I have an old York compound bow that I bought 20+ years ago but it's slow and noisy so I just bought a Ross Cardiac from this forum. Now I'm busy accessorizing. I've found the people on this forum to be extremely patient and helpful so I joined. Hope to be in position to take a turkey with bow this spring. Happy hunting!


Welcome to AT!!! You will find great information and resources!


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## Ronnie Jr. (Oct 20, 2014)

👍🏻


----------



## shane8492 (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## fastlife1k (Sep 26, 2020)

Howdy


----------

